# ASA banning nockbusters next year?



## kingalw (Aug 30, 2009)

Heard this rumor in Metropolis just wandering if there is any truth to it? If so what would be the reasoning?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Cant see this happening. Going to bann pin nocks as well.

DB


----------



## kingalw (Aug 30, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Cant see this happening. Going to bann pin nocks as well.
> 
> DB


I'd agree that if one goes the other should as well, but I hope it's just rumor.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

LMAO....That is a funny rumor.....not even close to truth


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Sounds like a rumor, is a rumor. However, I would disagree that banning nock busters should bring about banning pin nocks. Nock buster type field points have been around far longer than pin nocks. And the Saunders Combo point is a brutal nock buster.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

They are also banning any fletching under 5" and arrows that are straighter than .010.


----------



## kingalw (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm glad you guys think it's as ridiculous as I did.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

kingalw said:


> I'm glad you guys think it's as ridiculous as I did.


They were out fishing and threw a hook out seeing if you take the bait and run......LOL.... good thing you spit out the hook.....you didn't want to be their trophy fish....


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

We were driving home last night discussing the rumors we've heard this year about ASA....... it's freaking ridiculous.

Getting rid of 14's .... still not confirmed.
Opening both 12's without calling either.......? 
Banning nock busters......... WTH?
Pin nocks.......
Going to 23 diameter restrictions.......... yeah, and slap the face of the arrow market that supports it so well???
Cinnamon bear is gone.........?
ASA is going to Rinehart....... YES! Cobras and dinosaurs and treefrogs for all!

And wasn't there some dull roar about a new circuit that was going to change the face of 3d archery? That noise lasted about 3 days on facebook and here.

The age of (mis)information generally ticks me off.


----------



## Barn Burner Strings (Sep 10, 2011)

I also heard that they are going to ban all hand held releases and peep sights that have a hole larger then 1/8"


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Barn Burner said:


> I also heard that they are going to ban all hand held releases and peep sights that have a hole larger then 1/8"


Some classes do count either 12 women's known did in I'll


----------



## BigGobbler (Feb 11, 2010)

We might as well just use a slingshot


----------



## paul anderson (Feb 26, 2008)

they should get read of the pin nocks if they are doing away with the 14 ring. just think about if your the 4 or 5 guy or girl in a group and the bottom 12 ring is full of arrows with pin nocks
and you cant call the upper 12 sounds like fun ...


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

the14s will be gone in a lot of classes. this was confirmed in person by mike T


----------



## JWP41 (Jun 21, 2011)

I was told by someone who works for the asa that the reason the women and some other classes shot both 12's in Illinois was to see what kind of a response they got from everyone. It was done to see if it might be something they would want to change for next year. He said the overall response was very negative about it, so both 12's are more than likely out!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

the pin nock was not made to kick out arrows they just do, with a 27 series shaft that is what they came up with


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

This what i heard lower 12 but you will be able to shoot upper if you call it before you shot and have score keeper know!

No more standing bear , IBEX , fallow deer and all scoring rings will be same size on all targets so when you see a 50 yard havalena no one can complain

14's will be gone !!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

What do they plan to replace those with?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

does it really matter every shoot this year the rules change..


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow 
All scoring rings will be same size next year????
Levi will sweep it all!!!!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Take the standing bear out???
You sure it's not the brown bear that's gone??

Also why no love for the ibex and the fallow deer two very tuff targets


----------



## DEESHAW (Feb 5, 2008)

BigGobbler said:


> We might as well just use a slingshot


newest division


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Babyk said:


> Wow
> All scoring rings will be same size next year????
> Levi will sweep it all!!!!


Yep even the center 11 will be same size as the 12's and they will not connect that is what they want to do and for the shootdown they will burn the 14 ring in the target!! Standing bear for sure is gone have not seen one at the ASA's I been to this year!! Ibex to expensive for clubs to buy is what I was told...


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds like levi needs to back from fishing if he is going to stay on top


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

cenochs said:


> Yep even the center 11 will be same size as the 12's


Some years back, 10 or 12 years maybe, the center 11 (then called a X or 12 NFAA) was smaller than the X/11 ring of today.


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

cenochs said:


> Yep even the center 11 will be same size as the 12's and they will not connect that is what they want to do and for the shootdown they will burn the 14 ring in the target!! Standing bear for sure is gone have not seen one at the ASA's I been to this year!! Ibex to expensive for clubs to buy is what I was told...


I know we shot the standing bear in Metropolis...


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

AAAAHAHAHAHAHA I had heard they are gonna ban targets that look like animals, and bows that shoot over 110 fps! I heard that from a friend of a friends uncle's red headed step-daughters son!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

kevoswifey said:


> I know we shot the standing bear in Metropolis...


It was shot at West Monroe, Augusta, Metropolis.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

cenochs said:


> This what i heard lower 12 but you will be able to shoot upper if you call it before you shot and have score keeper know!
> 
> No more standing bear , IBEX , fallow deer and all scoring rings will be same size on all targets so when you see a 50 yard havalena no one can complain
> 
> 14's will be gone !!


That is not completely true as to the animals being taken out. I am not at liberty to say what is what. But, about the ring sizes that is true. Petitioning mckenzie to have the 10 /12 rings the same size across the board. for the javalina...to the bears....pigs....and large deer.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> That is not completely true as to the animals being taken out. I am not at liberty to say what is what. But, about the ring sizes that is true. *Petitioning mckenzie to have the 10 /12 rings *the same size across the board. for the javalina...to the bears....pigs....and large deer.


That sounds like it is not a done deal.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> That sounds like it is not a done deal.


It because its mckenzie makes that call...


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

I also heard that all arrows must weigh a minimuim of 500 grains and have 6 5" uncut feathers fletched with a HARD helical. No minimium speed restriction just a maximiun draw weight of 60#.
HA HA HA


----------



## Old Man Archer (Mar 31, 2009)

bhtr3d said:


> That is not completely true as to the animals being taken out. I am not at liberty to say what is what. But, about the ring sizes that is true. Petitioning mckenzie to have the 10 /12 rings the same size across the board. for the javalina...to the bears....pigs....and large deer.


If your going to make the 10 ring all the same size you may as well just shoot at field targets and be done with it. A javelina with a ten ring the size of one on a lerge deer would not be a true repesentation of the heart shot which is what 3D started out as. And as for complaining about a 50 yard Javelina shouldn't be a complaint It is supposed to be a game of skill if your skill level isn't up to it practice til it is. Any way most on here don't have to shoot at 50 yard targets any way because they shoot in classes that shoot 30 - 40 yards max with half the targets with known yardage.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Old Man Archer said:


> If your going to make the 10 ring all the same size you may as well just shoot at field targets and be done with it. A javelina with a ten ring the size of one on a lerge deer would not be a true repesentation of the heart shot which is what 3D started out as. And as for complaining about a 50 yard Javelina shouldn't be a complaint It is supposed to be a game of skill if your skill level isn't up to it practice til it is. Any way most on here don't have to shoot at 50 yard targets any way because they shoot in classes that shoot 30 - 40 yards max with half the targets with known yardage.


I believe ( could be wrong) but the 10 ring that is going to be used...is on the javalina.....for all of the targets. And actually the javalina....ring is bigger the the medium deer target. That ring at 40 yards on that deer get small REAL quick when that angle put on it.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> That is not completely true as to the animals being taken out. I am not at liberty to say what is what. But, about the ring sizes that is true. Petitioning mckenzie to have the 10 /12 rings the same size across the board. for the javalina...to the bears....pigs....and large deer.


If they make them all the same size I hope they use the size scoring rings off the elk. That would be the only way to help out my shooting.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

don't mess with success...


----------

